# Slime effects



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

In the 4th edition tyranid codex one of the carnifexs had slime coating on his tongue and teeth, does anyone know how to emulate that so I can apply it to my death guard army?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I seem to recall Keith Robertson used white glue mixed with a bit of green paint. For the "drip", he simply attached a hair and drizzled the paint/glue concoction along it's length in a few layers...


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Deneris said:


> I seem to recall Keith Robertson used white glue mixed with a bit of green paint. For the "drip", he simply attached a hair and drizzled the paint/glue concoction along it's length in a few layers...


You sure because the slime is translucent on the picture. Maybe if I added some varnish to the mix and use the glue to keep it hard.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Have a picture of what your trying to duplicate? Would be helpful.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

something along these lines also its on the last page of 4th edition tyranid codex painted by Keith Robertson


----------



## Earthbeard (Sep 5, 2008)

Hot glue gun can get that effect, mix in some inks/food colouring etc. Takes a fair amount of practice to get the hang of though, so test on sprues/junk models first of all.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

PVA/Wood glue (which I presume is White Glue) dries clear and shiny so you could use that.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

search116 said:


> You sure because the slime is translucent on the picture. Maybe if I added some varnish to the mix and use the glue to keep it hard.


White/craft/wood glue SHOULD dry translucent- Hence why you add the hint of green to it.


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Do not mix super glue with dye it will let out gas I just learned that a couple minutes ago


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

You could give Water Effects a try. Liquid resin is pretty ubiquitous for these sort of things. Also, applying gloss varnish to the areas that are supposed to look wet works quite well. 

Finally, if you've got a heat gun handy, melting a couple spare flying base stems and drizzling them from the mouth after you've finished painting the piece will work.


----------

